# Großer Goitzschesee/ Bitterfeld-Wolfen



## Gartenteichumbauer (5. Okt. 2014)

Liebe Leute,

ich werd mal anfangen, meine Lieblingsecken hier in Bitterfeld-Wolfen festzuhalten. Weil es nach den DDR Chemiezeiten eine schöne Ecke geworden ist.

Der große Goitzschesee auch Bernsteinsee (Tagebau) genannt (Weil der Ostseebernstein zum Teil hier abgebaut wurde)

Günstig ist, dass er leicht abschüssig angelegt wurde, was für die Wassersportart "Bergabsegeln" sehr günstig ist.
  

Die wirklich Harten betrieben hier auch "Bergaufsegeln", wäre aber nicht mein Ding...
  

Man hat hier so richtig Ostseefeeling
  
Mein Strand dahinter das Naturschutzgebiet (von dem Foddos folgen, wenn ich da mit dem Rad langkartoffle)


----------



## Joachim (6. Okt. 2014)

Auf dem See sind wir auch schon geschippert (worden)  Ist schon schön zu sehen, wenn die Löcher der Tagebaue so geschlossen werden. Der erste war wohl der heutige Kulkwitzer See vor einigen Jahrzehnten, also schon zu DDR Zeiten...


----------



## bekamax (6. Okt. 2014)

Hi,
ich habe gehört, dass die Bergaufsegler sich nicht nur mit einem Spinnacker, sondern ev. auch mit Picasa wesentlich leichter tun würden. Könntest ihnen ja mal vorschlagen....


----------



## blackbird (6. Okt. 2014)

...der Spinnacker verspricht aber deutlich mehr Spaß, denke ich


----------



## bekamax (6. Okt. 2014)

jedenfalls!


----------



## Petta (6. Okt. 2014)

Ich war vor 2 Jahren am Geiseltalsee,(Mücheln), auch eine sehr schöne Ecke


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2014)

@Joachim, Ihr beiden könnt ja locker hier rüberreiten. Das schöne an einem Nichtgroßstadttagebau ist, mein Strand wird nur dünn von Fremdlingen besiedelt.

@blackbird @bekamax seid Ihr Segler? Ich frag nur, weil Ihr Euch so gut auskennt? Auf jeden Fall bleibt abzuwarten, wann Bergauf und absegeln Olympisch wird. Nächstes Jahr macht hier ne Surfschule auf... ich denk da bin ich dabei. Die Anfängerbrettln gibts recht preiswert bei I-Dingens. (Alt und gebraucht natürlich)


----------



## bekamax (6. Okt. 2014)

Hi, nein; hab nur mal vom Spi gehört...


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Peter,

Mach doch ein Thema dazu auf. So hat jede schöne Ecke einen schönen Platz hier. Wenn ich in klein Welka war, werd ich das Thema auch weiter füttern.


----------



## lotta (6. Okt. 2014)

Scheint ja ein richtig schönes Fleckchen zu sein, in der Ecke war ich noch nie.

Danke fürs Zeigen Thomas
Gruß Bine


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2014)

Hi Bine, ist ja erst der Anfang... wird sicher ein gaaaaanz langes Thema.


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Thomas!
Mir brennt da mal eine Frage auf den Lippen, die nur Du beantworten kannst.
Nach der Umbenennung von Karl- Marx-Stadt in Chemnitz, kam da in Bitterfeld nicht auch so was auf? 

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2014)

Hi Ron, ich bin Leipzscher und nur Notbitterfelder. Wo es mir mittlerweile wirklich gut gefällt und kann dazu nix sagen... 
"Und sehn wir nicht in dieser Welt sehn mir uns in Bidderfeld"  
Irgenwie wird der Originalossi immer mit Bidderfeld verbunden. Das war zur Wendezeit bei den Satirikern so... Der gespielte Ossi kam immer aus Bidderfeld. 
Es entwickelt sich aber prächtig  wird gelegentlich geflutet aber was solls.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (6. Okt. 2014)

Ein paar Foddos noch... Hafenfest, Oldtimertreffen... Ich hab die Speicherkarten voll mit Bildern. 
Naturschutzgebiet ist sehr sehr schön, ich bin nur ohne Kamera da lang geradelt...


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2014)

Schade!


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Okt. 2014)

Lass das mal mit dem Stehbrettstangensegeln....
Da gibt es was mit mehr Spaß und geringerem Transportaufwand: Kitesurfen
auch auf der Goitsche.
    
Einer der Gründe. warum die großen Bretter bei 3 2 1 so günstig sind.

Ich wohne ja am südlichen Berliner Rand und fahre öfter mal zur Ostsee hoch oder heir auf einem Binnensee. Muss aber irgendwann auch mal nach "Süden" Euch an der Goitsche besuchen.

Bilder sind von mir aus Egypt- Rotes Meer.


----------



## ThorstenC (7. Okt. 2014)

sorry. Kitesurfen ist auf der Goitsche "noch" nicht erwünscht- verboten. Warum auch immer.
Nicht, dass Du dich gleich in die Fluten stürzt.

Auf dem Cospudener See, südlich Leipzig aber erlaubt. Auch schön. Und da die Übersicht über die Seen in Deine Heimat.
http://www.leipzigseen.de/aktuelles/news/artikel/kitesurfen-am-cospudener-see-im-februar.html


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Okt. 2014)

Ich bin Leipzscher... ich kenn die alle. Goitzsche ist der schönste,  weil nicht überlaufen. Ich glaub ich bleib bei meinem Brett evtl. kann ich da meine Kleene mitnehmen. Aber erst nächstes Jahr. Da ich die Goizsche auf der anderen Strassenseite habe, will ich hier ein wenig drüber berichten und vieleicht treibt es den ein oder anderen mal auf nen Zwischenstopp her.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Okt. 2014)

... cool in Leipzsch ist, Du kannst durch ddie ganze Stadt paddeln. Ne Leipzsch mach ich bestimmt auch noch.


----------



## Joachim (8. Okt. 2014)

Gartenteichumbauer schrieb:


> Es entwickelt sich aber prächtig wird gelegentlich geflutet aber was solls.


Man Thomas... was glaubst du warum Bitterfeld keine Feinstaubprobleme mehr hat? Aber nu haste den Trick ja verraten und Leipzig kann nachziehen.  

Paddeltouren durch Leipzig sind jetzt schon toll und ich denke wenn denn mal endlich die geplante Seenverbindung kommt, dann kannste dich hier tot paddeln. Ich frage mich aber auch immer wieder, wenn man sieht wie voll die Badestrände hier teils sind, wo die Menschen vor Tagebauflutung baden waren? In den vielen geschlossenen Stadtbädern und Schwimmhallen vielleicht?


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (8. Okt. 2014)

Hallo  Joachim, die Bitterfelder fahren nach Leipzig, weil da was los ist. Richtig so. 

Hier am Markt schliessen die Geschäfte teilweise 17:00 Uhr, weil auch kein Mensch mehr zu sehen ist. In Leipzig gehts da erst richtig los.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (13. Okt. 2014)

So, weiter gehts.

ich mache gerne ein wenig Dokku über die Goitzsche. Ich war beim NABU und habe mich über die Angebote informiert. Die bieten Naturfoddokurse an. Im Winter startet der nächste im Naturschutzgebiet.  Für Kinder gibt es auch viele Naturlernangebote.

Dort soll es wohl die größte Vielfalt an Libellen geben 

Meine Kleene mit nem zu großen T-Shirt, welches sie beim Praktikum bei einem Traktoranhängerhersteller geschenkt bekommen hat. Mußte Sie anziehen...
 
Pegelturm. ist mit einer Zapfen im Boden verankert und steigt und sinkt mit dem Pegel. Also bei Hochwasser hat man die beste Sicht, auch wen man recht einsam ist.
Mit dem Schiff sind wir mitgefahren (Piratenschiff war nicht mehr am Start  )

   

Naturschutzgebiet, welches aufgeforstet wurde und unberührt bleibt.
 

   

Der Turm ist schief und von 1100. Mehr konnte ich nicht verstehen aufgrund der lustigen Runde im Boot. Muß mal hinradeln.
 


Bergaufsegler... mit dem kleinen Kahn... das muß jeder selber wissen. Ich würde mit so ner kleinen Jolle nur Bergabsegeln.

   
 

Meine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei 1 bit/ Sekunde vieleicht auch etwas besser. (Ich liebe meine Internet Flatrate...)
Ich drücke jetzt mal auf speichern, mal sehen, was ankommt.


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
schöne Bilder hast Du da von der Goitzsche . Umso mehr, als Du jetzt nur noch "schaumgebremst" surfen kannst . Die Biermannsche Villa (das drittletzte Foto) wäre ein paar eigene Aufnahmen wert (ich habe selbst auch zwei, drei davon). Die Hügel auf der Halbinsel bei Pouch (letztes Foto) sind eigens zur Expo 2000 angeschüttet worden, um zu versinnbildlichen, wie es auf dem Grund des jetzigen Sees ausgesehen hat. Es lohnt sich auch, mal mit dem Fahrrad eine kleine Runde um den See zu drehen.


----------



## Joachim (14. Okt. 2014)

Der schiefe Turm ist regulär zu besteigen und ein Aussichtspunkt - wir waren da vor Jahren auch mal oben. Damals war das Geländergemäuer so, das ich mich da nicht drüber hätten lehnen wollen...  

Wegen des T-Shirt ... Annaburger? Kannst ja mal ne aktuell Größe der Kleenen ansagen, dann bekommts se mal n richtiges T-Shirt von Zetor


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (14. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, 

Rolf, da Du hier aus der Gegend kommst, kannst Du Deine Bilder ruhig dazutun. Die Radwege um die Goitzsche sind genial. Im Büro sind wir auf Rekordjagd. Die Bestzeit liegt bei 1:02. Entspannt radeln braucht man sicher 3:00 Stunden mit Pause hier Pause da. 

Spannend werden die Bilder aus dem Naturschutzgebiet. Dort gibt es sehr viele unberührte Seen und Landschaft. 
Ich denk einfach, es gibt noch viel zu berichten. 

@Joachim genau die Annaburger, nettes Team. Die Kleene fragt eh schon immer wann wir endlich wieder Praktikum bei Euch machen.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
es freut mich, wenn Du ein paar weitere Bilder duldest. Die meisten sind aus dem Jahre 2006, und nichts anderes als die klassischen Filmscans (recht gruselig hinsichtlich Farbumfang, Auflösung und "Klarheit"). Ich füge auch mal ein paar neuere an, um nicht die mühselig gewonnenen Goitzsche-Fans zu vergraulen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Okt. 2014)

Du erst, ich freue mich über jeden Goitzschefan.  
Bin gestern Abend auf die andere Seite geradelt um nen schönen Sonnenuntergang einzufangen. Wärend ich gefahren bin war der Himmel sooo schön. Als ich da war hing ein dickes scharzes Wolkenband davor... Ich bleib dran. 
Ich hoffe mal, dass sich noch weitere Fanecken von schönen Orten bei den Forenusern entstehen.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Okt. 2014)

Flugzeugabsturz in die Goitzsche 

hier läuft ein "Kunstprojekt" Flugzeugabsturz in die Goitzsche...  Wenn es interessiert mal selber nach googlen, meine 1 Bit Leitung gibt es nicht her brauchbare Ergebnisse zu erzielen.

Seid Tagen radel ich um die Goitzsche um einen perfekten Sonnenuntergang zu erwischen... es fängt meist gut an und dann setzen sich schwarze Wolken davor... ich bin dran.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (15. Okt. 2014)

...


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Okt. 2014)

Hallo Thomas,
das sind ja interessante Neuigkeiten! http://www.mz-web.de/bitterfeld/kun...eug-am-goitzschestrand,20640916,28533488.html
Zwei Bilder habe ich noch gefunden, dann ist mein Fundus zur Goitzsche leider beendet. Eines ist die Biermann-Villa von der "Seeseite" aus. Das war ja mal früher die zum Goitzsche-Wald gewandte, recht schmucklose Seite. Die andere Seite ist weitaus aufwändiger und prunkvoller gestaltet, siehe meinen vorherigen post. Erwähnenswert ist sicherlich noch die Geschichte vom Bitterfelder Bernstein. Nahe der heutigen Halbinsel Pouch wurde in der Vergangenheit nicht Kohle gefördert, sondern aus der Kohle Bernstein ausgegraben. In den besten Jahren war das mehr, als an der Ostseeküste angeschwemmt wurde (also weit über 10t). Die Qualität war allerdings wiederum weniger gut, dennoch wurde auch dieser Bernstein weiter verarbeitet. Heute soll man an den künstlich aufgeschütteten Halden auf der Halbinsel nach starken Regenfällen auch noch vereinzelt Bernstein finden. Am Ufer zu suchen ist freilich zum Scheitern verurteilt (weil die Kohle und damit der Bernstein recht tief liegt, und die Ufer aufgeschüttet wurden).


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Okt. 2014)

Ja, der gute Ostseebernstein aus der Goitzsche... 

Freut mich, Goitzschefans im Forum zu haben. Die Villa hast Du ja perfekt getroffen. 
Ich wil die mit einem schönen Sonnenuntergang einfangen. 

Ich hatte ja mal vorgeschlagen zum Hafenfest das Hgt Forumstreffen hier zu machen. Vieleicht wirds ja was.


----------

